# sungazer



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi,
yesterday one of my customers overheard me talking to a mate about my reptiles, he then interrupted and said that when he was young (the guys like 50) he had a pet sungazer.
I asked him if he knew which type and he didnt know.
i only knew of 2 types, the giant and dwarf.
are there any other species, hes interested to know what he had so ive got some pics of giant and dwarf for him to see if he can recognise them.
how much do these species sell for? 

cheers


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

If you can get the giant sungazer... :whistling2:
Quite expensive I'd say... :lol2:
There's none about except CentralScotlandReptiles as I know of

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/central-scotland-reptiles-albums-sungazer.html


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

well i told him it might have been a dwarf but hes adamant it was a giant, how much would they go for?


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

kerrithsoden said:


> well i told him it might have been a dwarf but hes adamant it was a giant, how much would they go for?


If it's a dwarf, it could be a completely different species.

A heck of alot of money - there really aren't many about...
Does this guy want another? Or do you think he was telling porkies?


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Tropical Girdled Lizard can be mixed up with a sungazer?

And apparently Crystal Palace Reptiles did have some in for £1995


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, it is VERY likely in my opinion that he had _C. giganteus_, as this species was heavily imported as recently as 10-15 years ago. I knew at least two other people that had them as wild caught around 16 years ago. They are much rarer now however, as has been alluded too. If you can get one now, you would be looking upwards of £1000.

Andy


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

angelgirls29 said:


> If it's a dwarf, it could be a completely different species.
> 
> A heck of alot of money - there really aren't many about...
> Does this guy want another? Or do you think he was telling porkies?


no he doesnt want another he was just bragging the he had a giant, which is believable as they were quite common in the pet trade but i think more than likely he had a dwarf and ive seen them go for £40


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

There was one in the classifieds for £60 not long ago with full set-up.

And I'm only a young 'un... :blush:
I was a little girl 15 years ago... :lol2:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

cheers all, ive found some pics to show him but as far as i can see there are 3 species

c. giganteus
c. jonesii
c. tropidosternum


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi,

There are dozens of species of Girdled Lizard in the genus Cordylus, all from Eastern and Southern Africa. One of these is the Giant Girdled Lizard or Sungazer, C. giganteus. Another is the Armadillo Lizard, C. cataphractus. Both of these species are available but pricey. The commonest species in the trade is C. tropidosternum, the Tropical Girdled Lizard, sometimes called the dwarf sungazer. As others have said, if the guy says he had sungazer, he probably did. You could get them from pet shops years ago. 

Mark.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

cheers for that, ive just discovered there are 47 species in the cordylus genus! but will show him a pic oc C.giganteus and C.tropidosternum and see what he reckons


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, as others have said, in years gone by 'true' Sungazers_: Cordylus _giganteus were, almost, common in the hobby. 

The majority of these slowly perished, as their captive requirements were poorly understood. Not only this but, apart from females which were already pregnant before capture ( all were wild caught in these days ) none were bred in captivity.

Crystal Palace Reptiles had a pair on offer for £1995.00 EACH a couple of months ago. A far cry from the £20.00 - £50.00 of years gone by. 

The Tropical Girdled Lizard: _C. tropidosternum_ is the most common species of the Cordylus genus to be offered for sale, with animals being offered for between £40.00 - £80.00 each. This species is also referred, erroneously i may add, as Dwarf Sungazers. 

You may wish to direct your customer to my web site. There is a host of pictures of Sungazers.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I had a giant sungazer, Cordylus giganteus way back in the 1970s. I completely agree with Central Scottish Reptiles - there were plenty of WC reps of all sorts available but almost zero info on how to care for them adequately. I gave up keeping reps for many years, until the advent of the internet, as I was distressed at losing so many.
I will try to scan in an old photo of it in a mo.






Click on pic to enlarge.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is my female - Waynetta


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Loving the name - and she looks in superb condition. How is the grass substrate going?


----------



## J0anne2403 (Oct 8, 2010)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Here is my female - Waynetta
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Awesome, pretty amazing :flrt:


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

jools said:


> Loving the name - and she looks in superb condition. How is the grass substrate going?


The grass has to be changed once a month. I have ordered some South African grass seed so i can grow grass more able to withstand the high temperatures.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Fraser that is one mighty fine looking lizard!

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

o wow cheers guys for the pics i'll show him these


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Stunning lizard, jealous as ever


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Tiliqua said:


> Fraser that is one mighty fine looking lizard!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark.


Thanks Mark. I am well chuffed with them. 



Aimo said:


> Stunning lizard, jealous as ever


Thanks Aimo. I had to sell a large portion of my collection, which was a really hard decision to come too, but they are fantastic animals with great personalities. They are both as tame as my wife's Bearded Dragons now.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Absolutey wonderful! My OH thinks the same.........might suggest putting her on the streets.:lol2:


Dave


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> Absolutey wonderful! My OH thinks the same.........might suggest putting her on the streets.:lol2:
> Dave


Cheers mate. What is the going rate?

Here is another, more festive picture, for all you Sungazer lovers. This is the male - Wayne. 

See, i told you they were becoming more tame. He even let me fit this little Christmas hat on him!!!!!! :whistling2:


----------

